# Fuel line for Tecumseh Buy 1/4" ID x 7/16" OD



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The original fuel line for the flat head Tecumseh is braided 1/4" ID x 7/16" OD, not the "standard" braided 1/2" OD found at auto stores. There's a narrow passageway that the hose travels through from the gas tank to the carburetor. In a pinch I've used 1/2" hose but it's a tight fit and you have to work at it. I much prefer to use braided 7/16" OD hose which I get a mower shop. I'm writing this just after I put 1/4" ID x 1/2" OD in a 5 hp Tecumseh engine because, I had it on the shelf in a box, to cold to travel to the mower shop, too lazy to do it, mower shop that carries the hose is 10 miles away, it will be a long time before it gets changed, however, it is easier to change the carburetors to move the smaller 7/16" OD hose back in to the passageway slightly than the 1/2".


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

unfortunately with the newer ethanol resistant hose they had to increase the od .which makes a simple job a no longer simple, that 10 mile trip might?? be a waste as many shops buy it in a reel of what you have in stock.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Yep, it is surprising how much easier the .440" line is to install on those engines. Fortunately my shop/dealer carries both OD lines, and explained to me early on when to use the smaller OD line. I also have different clamps for each, the smaller clamp can work on the bigger (0.050") line, but barely.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

As a tip for replacing, take something like a piece of coat hangar wire, and fold the end back to a curved non-sharp small ball (so it can't cut the line) and thread it through the old line and engine shroud. Once in place, hold the wire there and pull out the old line, and then insert the old line over the wire, and then remove the wire. Changes a crappy job to about a 90 second triviality . . . . no need to remove any engine covers or blindly poke away with the line hoping it comes out the other side . . .


----------

